# RBP Progress



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

they used to look small in a 10 gallon.

now they're starting to look big in a 55.

they do really cool things until i bring the camera out, and then i chase them around for 10 minutes wasting all my battery on the flash. this is what i came up with.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics but your stressing the hell out of them with the flash.
Next time try without


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

my bad.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

p's are growing up nicely


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Nice colour on them.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They look to be coming along nicely.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

damn they grow so fast haha...i have to use flash to even see my piranha in the tank...like i can see him through the camera without flash but when the picture is taken it takes it so damn dark


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice P's


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

they look great . full tank shots please


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

tank shot as requested. could only do a quick one, the camera is almost dead.

first shot is after, second is before


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Huge improvement on the tank


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

They look good and you are going to need a bigger tank soon.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i know right?

first pic ever, couldn't even see the fish!

now they seem to take up a lot more space, even though they don't feel THAT much bigger.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish m8!!! They dont stay small for long!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Mose!...Your Reds rock like a Led Zeppelin reunion tour concert!!!...


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks everyone.

i'm just waiting for them to lose their spots now


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

mine lost theres at 6"


----------

